# Ausfall eines 4-20ma Sensors erkennen



## doemy (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Ausfall eines 4-20ma Sensors zu erkennen?
Ich habe einen Sensor im Einsatz, der mir auch den Wert 0 liefern kann.


Gruß doemy


----------



## santacrews (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo doemy 

Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Mit Sicherheit kann er nicht 0mA liefern, denn das entspräche einem Drahtbruch und das zeigt die Eingangskarte als Fehler an.
Liefert der Sensor dir  vielleicht z.B. 0°C? Denn hier kommt es auf die Skalierung an. Die 4-20mA kannst du ja als alles mögliche skalieren...


----------



## doemy (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo santacrews,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, sorry. Der Sensor kann (wenn alles ok ist) nicht 0mA liefern, sonder 4,00mA, was in der Steuerung einen Wert von 0 entspricht (20mA => 32767).

Und wenn eben an der Klemme nicht mehr die 4mA, sonder 0mA ankommen (Sensor defekt, Drahtbruch,...), das würde ich gerne im Programm erkennen. Die Klemme zeigt es mit der roten LED an, das ist richtig. Aber ich möchte eben nicht ständig zum Schrank laufen und die LEDs prüfen.

Gruß doemy


----------



## Sagas (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

wenn du z.B. die 750-453 Karte zur Auswertung verwendest, hast du in deinen 16 Bit einen 12 Bit Messwert Plus ein Status-Bit für die Grenzwertverletzung also <4mA oder >20mA. Ist es das was du suchst?

Grüße


----------



## doemy (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Sagas,

ja, in dem Fall wäre es das, was ich suche.

Aber leider weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich an diese Status-Bits ran komme...

Gruß doemy


----------



## Sagas (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

also ich hätte an dieser Stelle ganz grob geschrieben:


```
wMesswert:=SHR(wInput_Analog,3);
xFehler:=((wInput_Analog and 2#0000000000000111)<>0);
```

Also einmal die letzten drei Bits nach Rechts rausschieben und das Ergebnis als Messwert nutzen.
Und dann (etwas überausführlich dargestellt) die letzten drei Bits auf ungleich Null abgefragt.

Grüße


----------



## doemy (10 Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 

Gruß doemy


----------

